# Excel User Group



## Ezguy4u (Nov 25, 2016)

I would like information on any Excel User Group(s) in or around the San Gabriel Vally in Southern California. My ideal situation would be to meet one night of the month and exchange or talk about Excel examples.


----------



## hiker95 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ezguy4u,

Welcome to the MrExcel forum.

There is a lot of information available if you search the web for:

*Excel User Group(s) in or around the San Gabriel Valley in Southern California*


----------



## Ezguy4u (Nov 26, 2016)

Hiker95 there was a lot of information available when I did a google search of *Excel User Group(s) in or around the San Gabriel Valley in Southern California, but none of it was worth a tinkers dam. I don't want a meet up or job **training**. What I do want is a social club like meeting where we all sit around and show examples of excel vba or workbooks. I am hoping to find like minded people in this area.*


----------



## hiker95 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ezguy4u said:


> Hiker95 there was a lot of information available when I did a google search of *Excel User Group(s) in or around the San Gabriel Valley in Southern California, but none of it was worth a tinkers dam. I don't want a meet up or job **training**. What I do want is a social club like meeting where we all sit around and show examples of excel vba or workbooks. I am hoping to find like minded people in this area.*



Ezguy4u,

Click on the *Reply to Thread* button, and just put the word *BUMP* in the thread.  Then, click on the *Post Quick Reply* button, *and someone else will assist you*.


----------



## Ezguy4u (Nov 27, 2016)

bump


----------

